# 2 oz. honey bear container



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The 2oz bear rights are wholly owned by Golden Heritage Foods. Now, if some supplier would come up with a 2.5 oz bear...


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

You sell these magnet-man? I would also like to find 2 oz. containers since I had a customer this past summer that wanted honey for a family reunion but couldn't because some of the people she wanted to give them to were traveling by airplane and couldn't take over 2 oz. liquid with them on the plane. Thanks Patriot Act.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

nice little bears.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

None of the container manufacturers seem interested in competing with Golden Harvest on this proprietary 2 oz. size bear. 

The closest bear we have is the 6 oz. honey bear.

The mold for something like this would cost nearly $100,000.

As much as we all would like a 2 oz. bear, most folks use the 1.5 or 3.75 oz. hex jars for favors.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*Golden Heritage will sell them*

You can buy quantities of the baby bears from GH if you want, but I'd prefer my own honey inside them. I think a slightly larger bear would be cool also, like maybe 4 oz. But as mentioned, you can ship containers less than 3 oz (if memory serves me) by air in luggage or carry ons.

We made up a bunch of small containers with a friend's photograph and other class information as the label for his 50th high shcool class reunion last year. It was a big hit and his photo was appropriate since the farm land we had most of the colonies on were his.


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

T.M. Klein distributes a 4 oz bear.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

do u have their contact info or a pic of the size?


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

I believe T.M. Klein offers the 6 oz. honey weight panel bear mentioned above, which is actually a 4 ounce panel bear, by standard measure. It is not 4 oz. honey weight.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

blueskybeesupply said:


> None of the container manufacturers seem interested in competing with Golden Harvest on this proprietary 2 oz. size bear.
> 
> The closest bear we have is the 6 oz. honey bear.
> 
> ...


You dont list the cap size for the 6 oz bear... Is it the same as the larger sizes?
Petra


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

It uses the standard 38mm cap.


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

As per:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219754&highlight=klein

T.M.Klein & Sons INC.
11785 Wahl Road
St.Charles, MI 48655
phone # 989-865-9377
fax # 989-865-6820
Item HB-4-S 4oz Honey Bear(clear)(Q)-S $31.00 per 100
Item L-38-FT-S 38MM Flip top-S $13.00 per 100
You might want to check with them and ask for their catalog.

Nice people to deal with.


----------

